# Legal states



## RedRazor

Hey all. Havent been around in quite some time. My shoal of 8 reds is doing great, not 1 illness or death in a year! They are now pushing 7 inches. My question is, are piranhas legal in Tennessee, or does anyone know where to find a map showing legality in the different states. I may be moving there and I would like to take them with me. I found one source that said the are legal, but I just wanna make sure. Thanks.


----------



## MIKE JONES

pretty sure they are, but do a search and make sure


----------



## SNAKEBITE




----------



## RedRazor

Yeah, thats the only map I could find. Would suck to get down there and find out they're illegal. Thanks guys.


----------



## Coldfire

Yes, they are legal in TN.

Here is a colored map for you.


----------



## RedRazor

Awesome, thanks. I now have 2 sources and feel confident.


----------



## boostinger

can you get in trouble for shipping to an illigal state


----------



## rchan11

boostinger said:


> can you get in trouble for shipping to an illigal state


If you get caught, yes. Depends on the state, could be several hundred dollar fine per fish.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

the fish isnt illegal so he doesnt have to worry
are you shipping them to TN or driving them there?


----------



## Brian3rca

i looked at those maps and noticed that it says idaho is a legal state to own piranha, but when i called around numreous different stores i get the answer they are illegal in idaho... so if anybody knows anywhere to get piranha in idaho let me know


----------



## ChilDawg

I e-mailed Fish and Game in Idaho asking them to point me to the state laws thereof regarding illegal species. It could be that they are illegal there and nobody can point you to a place where you can acquire them.


----------



## hastatus

> ChilDawg Posted Today, 02:16 PM
> I e-mailed Fish and Game in Idaho asking them to point me to the state laws thereof regarding illegal species. It could be that they are illegal there and nobody can point you to a place where you can acquire them.


They are not prohibited by Statute, only by Rule making of the fish and game. You must ask for a permit to own piranha in that state.


----------



## ChilDawg

The contents of the e-mail I just received. And, yeah, Frank was right. I'm so shocked.







I'm just sharing this because the text is always nice.



> By Idaho Fish and Game Commission Rule, a permit is required to import, export, transport or sell certain aquarium fish, including piranhas. See IDAPA 13.01.10.100.01.c
> 
> 100. PERMITS, REQUIREMENTS FOR IMPORT, EXPORT, TRANSPORT AND SALE.
> 
> No person shall import, export, transport into or cause to be transported within, release or sell within the state of Idaho any living wildlife including wildlife eggs without having first obtained a permit from, and on a form prescribed by, the Director of the Idaho Department of Fish and Game. However, no permit shall be issued by the Director for such importation, transportation or release or sale if the wildlife or eggs thereof would pose a threat to wildlife in the state of Idaho either through threat of disease, genetic contamination or displacement of, or competition with existing species and provided that: (3-23-94)
> 
> 01. Import, Export, Transport, or Sell Restrictions. No permit shall be required from the Department of Fish and Game to import, export, transport or sell the following: (3-23-94)
> 
> ...
> 
> c. Ornamental or tropical aquarium fish of varieties commonly accepted for interstate shipment, but not including green sturgeon (Acipenser medirostris), white sturgeon (Acipenser transmontanus), walking catfish (family Claridae), bowfin (Amia calva), gar (family Lepiostidae), piranhas (Serrasalmus sp., Rosseveltiella sp. Pygocentrus sp.), rudd (Scardinus erythropthalmus), Ide (Leuciscus idus), grass carp (Ctenopharyngodon idella), and snakeheads or china fish (Channa sp.). (3-23-94)
> 
> http://adm.idaho.gov/adminrules/rules/idapa13/13index.htm
> 
> The Idaho Department of Agriculture also regulates the importation of certain species.


----------

